

Show HN: my ebook fabrication service - badken
http://www.ebookfab.com

======
badken
I've been helping friends and friends of friends get their ebooks published
for some time now, and I thought I'd put out my shingle and have a go at it.

I realize the page is a little plain, but I hope it's informative enough to
get my message across. What do you think?

~~~
faisalkhalid
this is pretty good. check out hyperink (YC'10?) also. they're doing something
similar (not completely the same though).

